# Astigmatism after pregnancy?



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Today I had an eye exam and was informed that I have astigmatism. I've had glasses since I was in 4th grade and have never been diagnosed with it. From the tests we did it's pretty obvious to me that it's a correct diagnosis at this point. My last eye exam was in August 08 when I first got pregnant with DD. I asked the ophthalmologist and said he doesn't think pregnancy could have done it and it's more likely that none of my eye doctors have ever caught on, which I doubt because I've had 5 or 6 different eye doctors. So is it possible develop astigmatism from pregnancy eye changes?


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

Pregnancy can cause both permanent and temporary changes to vision. I would not be surprised if the astigmatism did develop rather than get missed. I developed a minor astigmatism a couple of years ago (not pregnancy related) and my brother has seen multiple changes to his presciption over the years including one eye no longer needing a correction for an astigmatism. Our eyes can change over time and pregnancy hormones have a reputation for doing just that.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

That was my first thought but he said that instead of correcting my astigmatism all they've done is increase my prescription strength, at least that's what the last doctor did. It didn't correct the problem because I can see better with the appropriate lenses and a weaker prescription. I can definitely see how pregnancy could cause it because during my pregnancy with DD I couldn't even wear contacts because of how uncomfortable they were, a problem I didn't have with DS.


----------



## new2this (Feb 11, 2010)

I had glasses since 4th grade and never had Astigmatism, then a few yrs ago I ended up with having it in one eye.

I think its one of those things that can just show up ect.


----------

